# What's your favorite IWB holster for a CW9



## wbk_viper

I want the tightest, and most comfy. Summer carry under a tshirt.


----------



## wagon

I have used a Mitch Rosen Clipper for a short period of time, it holds my PM9 tight, and it has VERY comfortable. I decided that I want tuckable so I sold it. If tuckable is not a "must have" in your case, then you should consider it among others... workmanship of Mitch Rosen is top notch.

Heard a lot of good comment on Alessi Talon too, name speaks for top notch quality too, I have their belt-slide.. can't be more happier. I have never tried their Talon (or Talon Plus) myself, but I think KahrShop may have one in stock for CW9.

I'm not a kydex person, and I prefer minimalist holster, so I did not bring up Crossbreed, Comp-tech, etc... lots of good comments everywhere on the web on them being VERY comfortable, I just hadn't used one myself.

good luck shopping.


----------



## MustangCS6

The Comfort Carry holster from http://jndtactical.com/deluxe.html for my CW9, It is the most comfortable holster I have owned and you cant beat the price.

Their leather backing is smaller than the others mentioned to fit the gun and your body better.


----------



## recoilguy

High noon is a fine holster!

RCG


----------



## mbsteve

Cross Breed makes a great holster for the CW9. You can adjust how high the gun rides at your waist.
I love mine.


----------



## ENH

Fist ultra thin kydex, with variable cant and j hook. FIST, Inc.


----------



## recoilguy

This one
is a very good holster and not a lot of money.....anyone would be proud to own it

Another very good choice
A very good quality piece at a reasonable price.........built very well!

RCG


----------



## Kharuger

Blackhawk Size 5 works fine for me... Not really TIGHT though:


----------



## recoilguy

Buy a good gun....buy a good holster!

RCG


----------



## Natron

I use an MTAC but I have a P9 as my daily carry.


----------

